# [Swiss NR] Fabian Löhle 6x6 Average: 3:03.07 and Single: 2:50.72



## FaLoL (Mar 1, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;93EoLvnk5rU]http://youtu.be/93EoLvnk5rU[/video]


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2015)

eww that pop on the last one


----------



## Berd (Mar 10, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 10, 2015)

GJ


----------



## FaLoL (Mar 10, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> GJ


Thanks. 


Berd said:


> Gj!


Thanks. 


Ordway Persyn said:


> eww that pop on the last one


I know, such a small pop, but cost me ~15 seconds... would have been sub-3 average.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 12, 2015)

I wish I could turn clean enough to make my Aoshi keep it's shape...

and that spring noise, tho...


----------

